# Truth or myth? DTD 3 days before ovulation will hold better chance of a GIRL



## Celticqueen

I just got done reading a few online articles on the subject of X and Y chromosones, the differences, etc. And a few of them mentioned that you have a better chance of getting a girl if you mate 3 days before ovulation. That didn't happen this time around, so are they saying it's most likely to be a boy again?

Have you heard this before? I can post the articles if anyone is interested- but I just google searched "female sperm vs male sperm" and it came up. I'm kind of hoping this isn't science and just a myth, but I don't really know!


----------



## herent

Head on over to Ingender.com forums for lots of info on gender swaying, all sorts of info about how your diet, BD timing etc can affect gender outcome.


----------



## Norabella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticqueen*
> 
> That didn't happen this time around, so are they saying it's most likely to be a boy again?
> 
> Have you heard this before?


Yes, it is somewhat based on research. But, it is important to remember that timing only sways the odds a bit. So, (my % may be a bit off b/c my copy of TCOYF if packed up for a move) but basically the general birthrate very slightly favors boys (101 boys per 100 girls born, world wide), but is basically 50/50. Conception from intercourse 3 days before O is more likely to be a girl, but I believe the odds are still only about 60/40 or so and likewise, for intercourse closer to ovulation and odds favoring a boy.

And, just now, while trying to verify my numbers, I came across this article http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=52103

which state that at least one author/researcher believes just the opposite to be true....


----------



## Jaimee

When I was glancing through in-gender.com I saw that there is another strategy that apparently has better odds: the man abstains from ejaculating for at least a week and then DTD only once the day after ovulation for a girl.


----------



## herent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaimee*
> 
> When I was glancing through in-gender.com I saw that there is another strategy that apparently has better odds: the man abstains from ejaculating for at least a week and then DTD only once the day after ovulation for a girl.


Yes this is called O+12. So technically haveing intercourse 12 hours post ovulation since the egg can live 24hrs past ovulation. O+12 is hard to do though because you really have to be able to pin point ovulation, it's really hard for some women to become pregnant with this method because you only have one shot per cycle and some women's eggs start to break down alot earlier than 24hrs. I myself have tried the "girl diet" outlined in Ingender, but I just felt sick the whole time and it lowers your fertility.


----------



## PreggoMamma

This is because the boy sperm are faster/more spastic so they get to the egg faster. They die faster then the female sperm though. Female sperm take longer but live longer. I have a friend though that did EVERYTHING they say to have a girl and got pregnant with her 3rd boy. Even her doctor was shocked. I think it may increase your odds but you still get what you get. 

We are pregnant after an IUI so you would think that would up our chances for a boy. I would LOOOOOVE a girl (Have a boy) and have researched and docs say it's 50/50. We'll see.


----------



## Jaimee

Huh, I would have thought it would up your chances for a girl actually b/c the sperm had be transferred... seems like the endurance swimmers would survive that better. Aren't the majority of IVF babies girls? I dunno... it either is or isn't, so that's technically 50/50 for you!


----------



## MeredithA

Truth! Well, according to the Shettles method, it is the truth.  I have read Dr. Shettles book, "How To Choose the Sex of Your Baby" and he says that the female sperm are more hardy and resilient. The boy sperm are faster but die quicker. So, if you BD 3 days before ovulation, the idea is that the boy sperm will die while waiting for the egg & once you ovulate, the girl sperm will be the only ones waiting. The Shettles method also suggests that the female not orgasm (because that increases alkaline secretions which favor male sperm) and he recommends the missionary position for a girl as well. Best of luck getting a daughter! I have 2 sons and we are ttc #3 and swaying for a girl too!


----------



## Celticqueen

Well, I guess I'm disappointed then. I keep thinking spontanious sex is enough, and that it will always be 50/50, but based on what I'm reading, the links you've posted, and what people are saying here, it seems not 

Wish I had read about this before we conceived! Now I have a strong feeling it will be another boy. I would love another boy, as I posted an entire thread about this topic, really I would- but the past month or so I've sort of had my heart set on a girl. It's like a secret at the back of my mind that I don't like to tell family and friends so they won't be sad for me if it's a boy.

Oh well- whatever happens, happens, and we want a big family anyway so I will keep having them. Just a little bummed out now...


----------



## Celticqueen

DTD on the day of ovulation here. I wonder how much that makes the odds go up for a boy now- 70% chance? More? I mean if male swimmers are faster than female ones, it only makes sense, right? Better start buying more boy stuff!


----------



## Jaimee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeredithA*
> 
> Truth! Well, according to the Shettles method, it is the truth.  I have read Dr. Shettles book, "How To Choose the Sex of Your Baby" and he says that the female sperm are more hardy and resilient. The boy sperm are faster but die quicker. So, if you BD 3 days before ovulation, the idea is that the boy sperm will die while waiting for the egg & once you ovulate, the girl sperm will be the only ones waiting.


Yeah, but the results of the Shettles Method do not really support it. So while it is logical based on what science knows of male and female sperm, it doesn't seem to actually bear out. At best 60/40 according to some sites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celticqueen*
> 
> Well, I guess I'm disappointed then. I keep thinking spontanious sex is enough, and that it will always be 50/50, but based on what I'm reading, the links you've posted, and what people are saying here, it seems not
> 
> ... Just a little bummed out now...


Try not to bum out too much. Really the odds aren't much different. And my ds was conceived with 5 day old sperm, so he should have been a she according to Shettles. My dd was conceived by DTD every day for almost two weeks including on and past ovulation day. So who knows what sperm got there, but certainly old endurance girl sperm and new fast boy sperm were both present at O and the slow girls sperm won. #3 here was conceived with sperm from the day of O and I have this feeling it's a girl. So who knows!


----------



## jodi5

I think it is a myth as well. I have 3 children all conceived at different times in my cycle, including one for sure conceived early in my cycle when I thought it was too early in my cycle yet to conceive (we were whatevering at the time). one conceived when we were actively trying probably close to ovulation and one conceived later in my cycle a couple of days after I normally have ovulation symptoms so likely just after ovulation while the egg was still good. All are boys.


----------

